# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  تأخر الأطفال فى الكلام

## أم أروى المكية

*تأخر الأطفال فى الكلام* 
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله .
إنها مشكلة كبيرة يواجهها الكثير من الآباء ؛ و**من أسباب ذلك :
أ-التأخر التطورىّ للغة ، وينقسم إلى عدّة أنواع :
- ضعف لغوىّ فى القدرة على الكلام ولكن القدرة على  الفهم جيدة (وهو الأكثر شيوعًا) يتواجد بنسبة 3% إلى 10% أكثر فى الأولاد  من البنات والسبب الأساسىّ غير معروف.
- بالإضافة إلى ضعف القدرة الكلاميّة يوجد أيضًا ضعف لغوىّ فى استقبال الكلام وفهمه.
- ضعف فى مخارج بعض الحروف.
ب- ضعف السمع 
ج- أمراض طيف التوحّد. 
د- أمراض التخلّف العقلىّ.
نصائح عامة :
- الحديث مع الطفل دومًا من السنة الأولى من العمر ، فمن المهم تواجد اللغة على مسامع الطفل.
- تجنّب جلوس الطفل ضعيف اللغة مع المربّية الأجنبيّة فذلك يقلّل من حصيلته اللغويّة.
- ردّد دومًا مع طفلك أسماء الأشياء الموجودة فى البيت أو فى الشارع .. استعن بالكتب الملونة فهى تلفت النظر وتزيد حصيلته اللغويّة.
- لا تتحدث لطفلك بلغة الأطفال .. بل استعمل لغة سهلة بسيطة وجمل واضحة.
- أجعل طفلك يختلط مع الأطفال الآخرين أكبر وقت ممكن.كتبه أبو مالك سامح عبد الحميد مليجي سالم حمودة
الابتعاد عن النقد والاستهزاء  بحديث الطفل مهما كانت درجة ضعفه وأيضًا حمايته من سخرية الأطفال الآخرين  .. تعاون مع المعلمة فى ذلك ... ومع أمهات الأطفال الذين يلعب معهم طفلك  خارج نطاق المدرسة.
- لا تترك الطفل فترة طويلة على التليفزيون صامتًا يشاهد الرسوم المتحركة .. أو أجلس معه وأشرح ما يحدث.
- أحك كل يوم قصّة لطفلك ..  واجعله يحاول أن يعيدها لك ، شجّعه وهو يحكى القصة وتفاعل معها ، أعيدا  سويًّا نفس القصّة كل يوم وجدّد كل أسبوع قصّة جديدة.
- وأخيرًا من المهمّ الكشف  الطبىّ على الطفل الضعيف لغويًّا لاستبعاد أى مشاكل لا قدر الله من أهمّها  (التوحّد) وكذلك الاستعانة بأخصائيّين التخاطب لتحسين القدرة اللغويّة.
(الضعف اللغوىّ عند الأطفال) د/ رابية إبراهيم حكيم. بتصرّف يسير.
ويذكر فضيلة الشيخ د/ سعيد عبد العظيم حفظه الله [الإشكالية المعاصرة فى تربية الأولاد] بتصرّف
فى مشاكل الأطفال الشائعة فصولاً ماتعة نذكر منها :
صعوبة النطق : (التهتهة .... التأتأة .....)
الأولاد يتفاوتون فى سرعة النطق ،  وهذا أمر لا يستغرب ، وقد يستمر التأخر فى النطق حتى سن الثالثة ، إلا  أنّه قد تستمرّ صعوبة النطق ، ويظهر ذلك فى صورة تهتهة أو لثغة أو تأتأة أو  نحو ذلك ، وهذا الأمر قد يكون وراثيًّا وقد يكون نفسيًّا بسبب الخوف أو  الغيرة ... وغالبًا يصاحب صعوبة النطق حركات عصبيّة ، ويأتى التأنيب  والسخرية من الطفل ليزيد الطين بلة كما يقولون ، فالصغير لا ذنب له على كلّ  حال ، ولا قدرة لديه على تغيير طريقة نطقه فهو لا يتصنعها ، وإن كان من  سبيل فالتأنيب والسخرية والاستهزاء لا تصلح طريقًا لعلاجه ، ولابدّ فى مثل  هذه الحالات من إعطاء الثقة للطفل ولا بأس من الكلام مع الكبار لمدّة طويلة  دون الاستهزاء به بل مع الإنصات لكلامه وإظهار تفهمه ، ولابدّ من علاج  الأسباب إن ، وجدت وفى بعض الحالات يتطلب الأمر عرض الطفل على المراكز  المتخصّصة فى النطق خاصة إذا كان الطفل متقدّمًا فى السنّ.
http://www.ahlalloghah.com/showthread.php?t=5049
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*"...بالنسبة لقنوات الأطفال فيجب أن نعلم أن ضرر هذه القنوات كبير جدًا على الطفل، فهى تجعله يعتمد على السمع فقط دون الدخول فى حوارات، ولا يعبر عن رأيه، وهو ما يؤثر بشكل كبير جدًا على مهاراته الاجتماعية، كما أن هذه القنوات تصيب الطفل بنوع من التشتت اللغوى، فطريقة النطق والكلام بها تختلف عما يسمعه الطفل من والديه والمجتمع المحيط به، وبالتالى تضعف من قدرته على الكلام، ومن هنا ينصح بتجنب مشاهدة هذه القنوات أو عدم مشاهدتها لأكثر من ساعة واحدة يوميًا."
*[د.طلعت حسن سالم، أستاذ طب الأطفال وحديثى الولادة]

----------

